# Esti figuranto



## mikasa_90

Può significare in italiano figuranto= apparenza?

Cioè una persona che si sente superiore ad un'altra per la propria bellezza esteriore?

In ogni caso che significa?


Grazie


----------



## CriHart

mikasa_90 said:


> Può significare in italiano figuranto= apparenza?
> 
> Cioè una persona che si sente superiore ad un'altra per la propria bellezza esteriore?
> 
> In ogni caso che significa?
> 
> 
> Grazie




Nu, pur si simplu a facut o greseala de tipar. Figuranta a vrut sa scrie.


----------



## mikasa_90

Acum am inteles!

Aceasti baieti!


----------



## CriHart

mikasa_90 said:


> Acum am inteles!
> 
> Aceasti baieti!




hehehe


----------



## Kraus

Dunque in italiano sarebbe qualcosa del tipo "appariscente", "vistoso" (se non "esibizionista")?


----------



## mikasa_90

Credo proprio di sì, perchè stavo guardando delle foto su hi5, e ad una mia amica

un tipo ha scritto  ejti figuranto( che poi sarebbe esti figuranta).


----------

